# BLUE DRAGON



## dancrafted (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all its been way to long since I have posted anything. This is a project Ken Nelson and I have  been working on. It's Statesman kit, Synthetic Ivory with Azurite stone inlay. I took 3 tries until I came 















up with on I was satified with. let me know what you think!!!


----------



## TheHeretic (Dec 28, 2005)

Incredible!!!!!

I love it.  Now is there a quick and easy "how ya did it" someplace?


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## jssmith3 (Dec 28, 2005)

This is absolutely beautiful, did you do the dragon with lazer cutting then a crushed Azurite? I have not been able to come up with a very fine Azurite stone yet.


----------



## GregD (Dec 28, 2005)

Awsome!


----------



## Texas Taco (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheHeretic_
> <br />Incredible!!!!!
> 
> I love it.  Now is there a quick and easy "how ya did it" someplace?
> ...



Like Dean said, Incredible!!!!!

Don't listen to the part about "quick and easy" just the "how ya did it" part.


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 28, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## dancrafted (Dec 28, 2005)

Very fine azurite stone is available from BB.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautiful, Daniel! [^]


----------



## ldimick (Dec 29, 2005)

That is really nice!


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 29, 2005)

Fantastic Daniel, so why were the others rejected? Not happy with the inlay? After Ken cut it and sent it back to you, was the dragon black from the lazer? Good looking, should fetch a nice price! []


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 29, 2005)

Very impressive.


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Dec 29, 2005)

Just beautiful.



Jim


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 29, 2005)

Very sweet... one thing about Ken... he will attempt just about anything you can think of and usually makes it work... 
Good detail on the dragon.. did you design the artwork or is it one of Ken's designs... 
Please give a bit more detail on the inlay process... I have some interesting artwork I am working on for future projects...


----------



## terry q (Dec 29, 2005)

Very impressive.  I like it a lot.
Terry


----------



## dancrafted (Dec 29, 2005)

OK. To answer a few questions. 
1. The first 2 I make I was using black steel wood and after doing the inlay fill with both azurite and torquiose. you could barly see the inlay not enough contrast in colars.

2. The process starts with Ken cutting the pattern as deep as he can with one pass. I turned the blanks down to just slightly oversized be fore I sent them to him. Then remount the blanks then fill pattern with very fine cushed stone and thin ca. I worked my way around the barrel repeating stone then ca until entire pattern had at least some stone. I repeated this process twice more until basically the entire barrel was cover with stone and ca. Turning every thing down is the tricky part (at least for me). The stone gets very hard. I used a carbide tip tool (the one they sell on e-bay, I forget the name). When I was using hhs tool I was not very successful. But with the carbide tipped tool it cut great.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 29, 2005)

super nice..fantastic...wonderful....i think i like it..


----------



## punkinn (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautiful work!!  Congratulations on a fantastic result!


----------



## nilsatcraft (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks awesome- Nice work, Daniel.  Way to endure to the end!


----------



## darbytee (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice Dan. The blue is a really nice contrast with the ivory.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 29, 2005)

A very nice looking pen.  Anyone should to proud to own it.


----------



## ldimick (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dancrafted_
> <br />OK. To answer a few questions.



After reading abut the work involved it is even more impressive.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Dec 29, 2005)

SWEET...............................[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 30, 2005)

Just incredible....a keeper!


----------

